# Dovetail Joints



## KOJACK (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello from Sardis, B.C. Canada

I purchased a dovetail jig from Sears. It came with 2 owners manual both the same. Sould it have come with box joint instructions? It has 4 templates.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forums Kojack.

I think, (if I remember correctly), both manuals should cover instructions for all 4 templates. I'd have to go dig mine out to check to be sure.

The one I have is model # 171.25455 Professional Dovetail Fixture. If your's is the same, look under the section called "operation". This covers all the possibilities it will do.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the router community of woodworkers KOJACK. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kojack

If you don't find yours the ones below may help..(PDF Format)
Most dovetails jigs are about the same layout...for dovetails
BUT most don't show the BOX joint setup..

You may also want to view the video on the link below it may help
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...l/pages/dovetailjig.html#brass_bushing_anchor

===========



KOJACK said:


> Hello from Sardis, B.C. Canada
> 
> I purchased a dovetail jig from Sears. It came with 2 owners manual both the same. Sould it have come with box joint instructions? It has 4 templates.


----------

